# Cheapest Place to Get Tires?



## ober51 (Jul 3, 2011)

I am going to check the local Sears store tomorrow for my tires tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone knew of a place I could get *ST205/75D-14 tires* cheaper than $125, such as they have at Northern Tool and Sears online.

I noticed the tires have the smallest hint of dry rot, so I might as well replace them now and use the better tire as a spare. 

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200330258_200330258
https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_SPA5772S1347719601P?prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7

I saw a few on Craigslist, but they are not local. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 3, 2011)

Does this tire seem right: https://www.trailertiresales.com/st20575d15h188tireandwhitespokewheel5on45-3.aspx ? 

ETA: $62 in shipping brings it up to $210 bucks, still cheaper than $250.

I feel like it's too cheap, has anyone had experience with trailertiresales.com?


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 3, 2011)

tiresdirect.net is where I priced some. $58 a piece I think before shipping then you could get some rims from ebay or just use the ones you have.


----------



## ober51 (Jul 4, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> tiresdirect.net is where I priced some. $58 a piece I think before shipping then you could get some rims from ebay or just use the ones you have.



The problem is they are replacement tires not the same exact tires (they no longer make the originals). I'm not sure they will fit on the same rims properly. I am tempted to also price out some car tires as well.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2011)

> ...I am tempted to also price out some car tires as well.




I've heard of people using auto tires, but I've heard that it's really not recommended to do that, as tires for trailers are designed and rated specifically to handle loads that car tires do not encounter.


----------



## parkerdog (Jul 4, 2011)

ober51 said:


> parkerdog said:
> 
> 
> > tiresdirect.net is where I priced some. $58 a piece I think before shipping then you could get some rims from ebay or just use the ones you have.
> ...



Are you meaning the h74 or 78 size (I can't remember what ones I have)? If so then the 205 tire is the recommended size to replace the smaller of the two. 14 inch rim is a 14 inch rim. If you are going to price car tires what makes you think they will fit and the trailer tires won't?


----------



## ober51 (Jul 4, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > parkerdog said:
> ...



It's the 78 size, and I have read that the 205 tire is recommended, as well.

Yeah, I had some backwards thinking :| I think am going to get the tires removed (they are requiring the use of an pneumatic gun) and then bring them over to Sears and they will mount the new ones. I have also read that trailer tires are the recommended use, but I've know many guys to use the car tires and be fine.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 7, 2011)

Harbor freight works for me


----------



## ROBB (Jul 7, 2011)

Dennis Kirk is really reasonable, or Farm and Fleet


----------



## ober51 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks all.


----------



## hueydr (Jul 12, 2011)

Ober, try this. SET OF 2 - ST205/75D14 New 6 ply rated trailer tire mounted on new silver modular wheel for $200 delivered. Go to ebay and search for GATORMADE TRAILER PARTS. I bought a set and there are great.


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 29, 2011)

My 2 cents. If your just going to be hauling an aluminum boat full of gear with a motor, car tires are fine. A vehicle will weigh much more than the boat and trailer combo.


----------



## redbug (Jul 29, 2011)

What i did when it came time to replace my dry rotted tires on my tin boat before i sold it was
to go to a rv dealer and see what they had I picked up a pair of used tires for 25 each
these were used to deliver the new trailer to the dealer. The new owner wanted to upgrade the tires 
and didnt need these so i picked them up for a song


----------



## possom813 (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought both of mine at Walmart. Douglas something or others :?: 

14 inch tires, brand new, mounted on the wheels(wouldn't put them on the boat trailer because they aren't trailer tires) was 128 out the door.


----------



## S10ssguy (Aug 2, 2011)

Ya, I've made the mistake of saying it's for a trailer when I've aloes to price em. Then they will only price me trailer tires. Learned that lesson quickly.


----------



## Busbey (Sep 1, 2011)

new to buying trailer tires for boats. i have a 12ft v hull and a deck is being made for it currently. 

my question is, why do some people say not to use auto tires and rims? i see a lot of newer cars out now with 4 lug's and skinny tires on them. i would assume i could get a half way decent looking rim and tire from the junkyard for 20-30 bucks. buy 2 and save a few equaling same of 1 new trailer tire and rim. 

does this not make sense? i guess i am confused on why i cant use car tires/rims on trailer. . .


----------

